# Thoughts on this craftsman 3 hp table saw



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

A little context…

I currently have an old 1 hp craftsman contractor table saw. I've been pretty happy with it. Yesterday the motor died. Took it apart, cleaned it up, think the thermo switch is bad.

After scouring the internet and talking with a motor shop here in town, it seems like the parts might be more than replacing the motor with another used motor from the same or similar saw.

Looks like a few of the same/similar saws in town right now for about $50. The plan is to get the motor and then part out the rest.

While looking on CL, I came across this one…

Table Saw

Since it's cast iron, older and 3 hp, I feel like it could be a good score for about $100.

Very curious to see everyone's thoughts. I know the fence probably sucks, but I am more interested in the power upgrade.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

If it has a 110 cord on it it is not a 3 hp motor.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 on 110 cord comment. a 3 hp saw is invariably 220v. it's probably the same motor that died on your current saw. the fence is the same as what was on the ridgid TSs made by emerson electric for ridgid (ts 2412, 2424 and 3612). i have one on a 2412 and, with proper set up, it's every bit as serviceable as the delta t2 i have on a c-man 113 series TS.


----------



## dhampton (Nov 21, 2009)

Does the data plate on the motor say 3HP? Sometimes Craftsman advertises "develops 3HP" rather than is 3HP.
Big difference. Just looking at what you're getting for 100 bucks you're probably safe for the saw but I'd check out the motor alot closer.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*camps…*Bummer about your saw motor failing on you….Those older craftsman saws last a long time…I had one and sold it to someone willing to replace/repair the motor. Mine lasted me about 20 years before the I was experiencing a lot of arbor run out. I assume the bearing in the motor were shot and was in the same boat as you….So I ended up buying a brand new saw….

Agreed with everyone above saying those 3 h.p. models aren't really 3 horsepower. If it were, it would require a circuit bigger than 110 volt…..Those models are a bit misleading when they say 3 h.p. It is actually 3 h.p. developed. Similar to how they rate shop vacs….

If the saw requires a 15 or 20 amp circuit, it is less than 2 h.p.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If the motor runs strong, the saw is still worth $100 and is still an upgrade from a 1 hp craftsman. I had an older 1 hp craftsman, eventually put a real 3hp motor on it. When I got a deal on a cabinet saw, the motor went on my shaper and the saw got parted out on ebay.

I'd be a little curious though why the motor is sitting on top, and the motor on top doesn't look like a 3 hp, not even a craftsman 3 hp.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The motor plate probably says 1.5hp. It's well worth the $100 asking price if it runs. The rust should clean up well with some TLC.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will see if I can get my hands on it for $100. Appreciate all of the input.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

It says right in the picture "3HP - Max Developed."

It's not possible to get three sustained horsepower from a motor wired for 110V. The maximum for a 20amp circuit is somewhere right around two. This is almost certainly a 1.5-1.75HP motor that "develops" 3HP briefly at startup.

Looks *very* rough. If you fancy spending a good amount of time restoring it, then have at it, but I'd not spend much money at all for that type of rehab-project saw. Rust bucket saws are a dime a dozen.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

The fence in picture is an add on..not original craftsman.
The motor is worth $100.
Some of those motors can be wire for 110v or 220v. (change wires inside motor and replace male plug)


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am going to go take a look at it this evening and get a feel for it. I am primarily interested in the motor.

Learned alot from this thread…had no idea that 3 hp doesnt really run on 110.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That fence is an upgrade from most of the Emerson steel fences….could be a nice addition for you.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I like when the seller goes all out in making their product as attractive as possible. Rather than just piling all the parts on top per se. Lol


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Again, thanks for all of the input everyone! I ended up picking it up for $100 The rust actually looks worse in the pictures than in person, so that's a plus. And the motor runs great …so far. The guy actually inheritted the saw when he bought the house, so he was more than happy to have it go. At the very worst I got a replacement motor for my existing saw, at the best I got an upgrade to what I had before.

I'll post up pictures when it's all cleaned up and running.


----------

